# Jägerpet aus Winterquell



## Sonic79 (29. Februar 2008)

*Jägerpet aus Winterquell*

Hallo zusammen!

Bin mit meinem Jägertwink aktuell auf lvl50

Hab bisher ausschließlich mit nem Eber gezockt (zum leveln perfekt-ziet Aggro wie Sau und steckt ein wie Drecksau) ^^

Da es nu so langsam Zeit wird ma`n Schadenspet anzuschaffen (für Inzen usw.) wollte ich euch fragen, was ihr mir da entfehlen würdet.

Ein Pet das mich besonders interessieren würde ist der Grau/Weiße Löwe aus Winterquell.
Hab den bei andern Jägern gesehen.Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, nur weis ich nicht wo genau man den herkricht, soll relativ rar sein.Möglicherweise ist der auch ne Jägerquestbelohnug oder nen Questgegner.Hab echt keine Ahnug.

Wer schön wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet...


----------



## Moemo (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Jägerpet aus Winterquell*



			
				Sonic79 am 29.02.2008 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Bin mit meinem Jägertwink aktuell auf lvl50
> 
> ...



Nordwestlich von Everlook, oben links im Eck, findest du diese Tiger, sind meistens um die 59-60, desweiteren gibt es dort einen Rare Spawn, dieser ist im Gegenzug zu den anderen Katzen weiß-blau gestreift, von den Stats her aber völlig gleich.
Außerdem gibt es dort noch einen Tiger, den man per Quest beschwören und dann eben zähmen kann, ist aber Elite.

Schau dir am besten hier diese Seite an.

lg


----------

